# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Aranjuez rescata en La Montaña la popular noria: un sistema de riego de 1845

## NoRegistrado

> En la mañana de hoy se ha inaugurado La Azuda de La Montaña en Aranjuez, un artilugio hidráulico con el que se pretende recuperar el sistema tradicional de riego fechado en 1845.
> 
> María José Martínez, alcaldesa de Aranjuez, Miguel Antolín, presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente y  Federico Ramos, secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, junto con otras autoridades políticas estuvieron presentes en el acto inaugural.
> 
> 
> Las actuaciones de Recuperación de la Azuda de La Montaña y su entorno han tenido un presupuesto de 2,3 millones de euros y, además de la propia Azuda (noria), se ha restaurado el acueducto de La Montaña, se ha rehabilitado el Caz (canal) y se adecuado el paisaje de la parcela de 200.000 m2 sobre la que se ha actuado, vinculando la parte alta de Aranjuez con la vega a través del agua.
> 
> La Azuda de La Montaña, ingenio hidráulico único en Europa, mide 14.35 metros de diámetro y consta de una estructura metálica con 48 cangilones o arcaduces para almacenar el agua, pero no tiene palas que generen el movimiento, unificándose de esta manera los dos elementos en uno solo: un cangilón genera el movimiento al empuje del agua y la recoge, mantiene y vierte al acueducto. 
> Aunque se desconoce su origen concreto, algunos testimonios la fechan a mediados del siglo XVIII, fue reconstruida en 1845, y en 1927 deja de dar servicio. 
> ...


http://portaldelsur.es/not/14576/ara...riego_de_1845/
Un motivo más para revisitar el Real Sitio.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

